# Sage Oracle Touch - Stats



## londonbairn (Dec 27, 2020)

I recently got one of these to upgrade my dying Melitta TSP. I am amazed at how good this is and the quality of coffee, did not take me long to get it setup nicely!

Anyway, is there a menu or anywhere to view how many coffees you have made etc?


----------



## Knobby (Jun 10, 2020)

Don't think so. Not that I've found.


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

i really want one but cant afford it


----------

